# UMI X1 - Root, ROMS and some TWEAKS



## xexexexexexe (Jan 23, 2013)

To help everyone getting the max out of UMI X1, I'm putting here the info that is spread over the internet.
Special thanks to people on the thread #1978103 

NOTICE: If you have any questions, go directly to the source of information.
NOTICE2: Since some of the files were very slow downloading (eg: BAIDU), i present here some alternative links.







*Main Specs:*





Official website:  http://www.91umi.com/  (use GoogleTranslate)

================================================== =================================

*OP1 - Windows drivers installation*

http://www.multiupload.nl/BR8XWD3TF4

[Source: MovilesDualSim.com]

(these drivers work with XP, and possibily with earlier Windows versions)<br>

*OP2 - ROOT Access*

*First action*:  activate USB DEBUGGING mode.

a) Download and install SHUAME software
http://dl.shuame.com/files/1.0.9/ShuameSetup_1.0.9_general.exe

[Source - Shuame.com]
(it's in chinese, but the install is straight forward... next -> next, etc. )

b) Connect USB cable to the phone. Shuame will detect UMI X1, and you'll see a copy of your screen on the computer

c) Make this 2 clicks:





d) On next screen, click on the "blue" button to initiate the process. Phone will restart several times until finished

NOTICE: to un-root, just click the "root" button on the right (with the $ instead of the #)


*OP3 - Install a Clockworkmod (CWM) based recovery console*

With this step you'll be able to install non-official ROMS (not digitaly signed)

a) Download the new recovery image:
http://www.multiupload.nl/1210059PIM

[Source - MovilesDualSim.com]

b) Execute SHUAME, and click on button "Recovery":





c) click on the "blue" button  -> and choose our IMG file -> click on the "blue" button again

The new recovery console will be installed. To access it:
  - turn off Umi X1
  - press POWER + VOL.UP, until the UMI logo shows up
  - if you see a dead Android -> click HOME
  - use vol+ and vol- keys to navigate thru options, and the POWER key to select.
Notice: some pre-recovery consoles have other keys, but the instructions are explicit.

Notice: you can make full backups with this recovery console.


*OP4 - Install a new ROM*

Most UMI X1 comes with ROM Android 4.0.4 - 20120914-215024

Other ROMS most used by the community:
 - 4.0.4 (ICS) - "Samsung" style (LINK) - Source: gizhina.com 

 - 4.0.4 (ICS) - 20121118 - Official with several fixes - http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=176071&uk=3022536317

 - 4.1.2 (JB) - 20130101 - Official - http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=210913&uk=3022536317
 - 4.1.2 (JB) - 20130109 - Based on Official, with several fixes - http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=rom&id=6855&layout=default

 - 4.1.2 (JB) - 20130118 - Based on Official, with several fixes - http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=270874&uk=3355610835
 Notice: this last one needs some additional tweaks:
     -> Install GoogleApps via recovery console   http://www.multiupload.nl/F6XPEKN0M0
              (GoogleApps also available here:  http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip  )
     -> Copy these Calendar files to /system/app with root explorer and set correct permissions (same as the others) (Source: XDA-Developers - sonof)
      -> Install the app "SmartHosts" from the GooglePlay/Market, and update your hosts file in order to make GoogleNews, Facebook, etc. working


[Source1 - ROMJZ.COM]
[Source2 - XDA-DEVELOPERS]

To install a new ROM:
a) copy the ROM ZIP file to the microSD card
b) enter recovery mode - look at the previous question
c) (advisable) make a full backup of the existing ROM
    option Backup&Restore -> Backup  (it will take long...)
    the backup will be on the SD card, folder clockworkmod

d) select option "wipe data / factory reset" -> choose option "YES"

e) select option "install zip from sdcard" -> "choose zip from sdcard" -> choose the ZIP file -> "YES"

f) after "reboot system", the new ROM will be operational.

g) in case the ROM has "chinese" language by default, goto settings menu (the settings icon is easy to find) and choose your language:





*OP5 - Readjust the internal storage size*

Sometimes, after installing a new ROM, the ROM 4GB get wrongly shared between the "internal storage" and the "phone storage".
Since "phone storage" is a kind of SD which is less used than the "internal storage", is advisable to share the space like this:
   2,5Gb: apps / internal storage
   80Mb:  phone storage
   Remaining: ocuppied by the Android ROM

To do that, you just have to use one of these ZIP files:
   2,5Gb (recommended) http://www.multiupload.nl/89HKJLG1BI
   1,5Gb http://www.multiupload.nl/ZLVMPDAO1V

a) copy the ZIP file to the microSD card
b) Enter recovery console
c) Make a full backup
d) Apply update from SDCard -> choose the ZIP (1,5gb or 2,5gb)
e) reboot and restart phone - (it will say that the storage is corrupted, but don't mind it for now)
f) if the space is not OK (eg: still 500Mb), power off -> enter console recovery -> restore your backup
i) after reboot, and after having the desirable space (2.5gb or 1,5gb) you can go with Android suggestion, and format the SDCard -> the error will disapear. (Notice: you are not formating the microSD card, just the "internal phone" storage

[Source - XDA-DEVELOPERS]

*OP6 - Correct problems with GPS*

There have been a lot of comments about the GPS functionality on this phone, including several tweaks and tutorials, some with hardware changes, etc..etc...

What I have acknowledged, after having 2 original (no modifications) UMI X1 side by side (one with a KFT antenna, and other without it):
 1- It's advisable to do some things in order to make the GPS work faster when you need it
 2- GPS reception is not extraordinary good, but it also is not bad, and surely not worse than most Android models with GPS, including the ones from Samsung
 3- Antenna changes, or metalic foil "upgrades" may or not be positive, regarding increased signal. Whoever wants may try it, but not necessarily needing to damage/open your UMI X1.
 4- About the EPO files: there was some problems with Mediatek servers on Nov/2012, but they look to be solved now, so you won't need to download these files via a FTP client. Just let your phone do it!

 However, if your EPO files are not downloading, (goes till 25% or 50% and restarts):
  - Install app "Root Browser Lite"
  - Goto /data/misc
  - Change permissions of mtkgps.dat, EPO.DAT and EPO.MD5 to 7777 (read, write, execute, etc..)
  - Check that now Android can download and recognize the EPO files (with 1 month between the 2 dates)

What you can DO to make your GPS better and faster:

a) Download GPS.CONF from your country (e.g. this is from Portugal: LINK). Copy it to /etc (delete the one that was there previously)
   (alternatively, use the "PIMP MY ROM" software)

b) Reboot

c) Go to an excelent visibility site (if possible, with clear sky)
d) Enter Engineering Mode:  dial nr   *#*#3646633#*#*
e)  EPO TAB:   Enable EPO
f) A-GPS TAB:  Enable A-GPS
   ---     Allow network initiated request
   ---     Allow EM notifications
g) GPS TAB:   GPS(ON)
h) Use "GPS TEST" app to clear the A-GPS, and then start checking the sattelite coverage
i) If it is your first time: WAIT... WAIT.. WAIT... It can take 20mins or more to catch the first satellite. then the second one... slowly... until you get a FIX... and then the accuracy will progressively be better

On next usage (even after reboot), the GPS will be ready and probably get a fix  in less than 30seconds!





j) Install a navigation Software (eg: Ndrive or one from GooglePlay)

[Source: several, buy mainly XDA-DEVELOPERS]

*OP7 - Install Flash Player*
Just install this app:   http://www.multiupload.nl/72WANNVLKP
(it works on Android 4.1.2 JellyBean straight from the standard browser/Navigator, but you can also try Dolphin browser)


----------



## cerrone (Jan 28, 2013)

Another way to install new ROM on UMI X1 taken from Antelife website


http://youtu.be/CD-eXrxtIIs


----------



## cooldfuzion (Feb 2, 2013)

*Fast mirror for UMI_XI_4.1.2_13.01.18*


----------



## levi280 (Mar 4, 2013)

*hello*

any body have rom with habrew? like etotalk.com flashing..


----------



## Nokia1234 (Mar 20, 2013)

*arouvor which*

What are your experiences on the 15.03 Lewa OS?


----------



## dimebar1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for all the info pal.



Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ReiverBlade (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks! i got myself a UMI X1 who had ICS on it but now im on JB and i dont know why but the Shuame tools didnt worked till i read your post xD and i did exactely the same manipulation luckystar? maybe 

big thanks:good::highfive:

sadpart my X1 has only a plain black back cover xD i wanted the "carbon" lookalike one :crying: but i will survive :silly:

one thing ... on the description they write : 2G:GSM 850/900/1800/1900 3G:WCDMA 2100mhz normaly isnt the 900mhz 3G too? in my box its written 2G 800/850/1800/1900 3G 900/2100mhz, that bug me a a little since Sunrise have 3G under the 900mhz and i get only Edge when i activate data and 3G in setup, is it a known problem (i've seen some people getting 3g and other dont) does a fix exist or its only operator related?

on the other hand i use my X1 with only one sim (in the W slot since the G is for GSM so i doubt W wouldnt mean WCDMA) what i suspect is : if there is only one sim in the phone does it works by default on 2G only? or am i paranoid...


----------



## Davoh1949 (Apr 9, 2013)

*UMI x1 problems*

*Hi All
I was just following your procedure for CW recovery and the fist screen i got after the UMI screen was a list off chinese characters in to left corner.

Like other ndroid phones i have rooted I decided to get out and thinking the last set in the list was "power off" I tried that without luck now I have a screen with chinese charactors high lighted and the next line in english is camera with a space then home. Niether the power button or the volume button make any change. 

Have I bricked the phone?

Can anyone help me please.

Thanks in advance Davoh*:crying:


----------



## Popky13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello All,

I have tried to root my UMI X1, but it keeps failing.

At first, I tried to follow the first step here. On my screen appeared prompt to restore my data from computer and the Shuame wizard showed me an image, that refers to accept the restoration of the data. (I didn't loose anything, because I had it in factory state...) After confirming, UMI just restarted and rooting process seems to be completed, but not correctly. 
From two available buttons in wizard I guessed, that it was cancel and retry options.
I even try to access root explorer, but still "no root permission".

Now I was confused, so I try to do all from start. I wiped my phone, uninstall the wizard, set the english on phone, installed the wizards again and tried the whole procedure again.
...with the same result, of course.

So, I looked at the main page of Shuame, translate it to english through google and I found practically the same manual to root the phone.
And again, I followed the steps by this manual, and now.... surprisingly with the same NEGATIVE result.

At the end of that manual was reference to the advanced procedure how to root the phone, where I was supposed to download their .zip file, oped it with the wizard and let him upload the files to my phone.

Well, I followed this manual also. But the process has the same result.

Now I am desperate and I'm not able to find any other solution on the net. Please help.
I need to fix my GPS.


----------



## Popky13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello All,

I left my UMI without battery for 2 days and I was searching for other solutions. 
I don't know how, but after two days I tried the same procedure again. For my big surprise, I was able to root my phone and flash the CWM.

I was happy to finally see some results, but little bit to early. 
I try one ROM here and it was installed without problems. Booting was a little longer, but nothing uncommon. 

After boot I changed language to EN and tried to connect to my wifi at home. But now I found even bigger problem, than not working GPS. 
My wifi stucked. The message was telling me "Turning on...", but it was there "like-forever".

I opened engeneering mode and looked at status of wifi - "UNINITIALIZED".

My guess was, that I lost drivers to wifi adapter, but I didn't how. So I started looking on internet for wifi problems with UMI X1... and didn't find even one solution. Nobody on the whole internet seems to have some problems with wifi.

OK, wifi out, I tried to fix GPS as well. Suprisingly no singal (or all satellites were on the other side of the planet. )
I came up with idea, it could be problem with this ROM, so I tried every one with the same steps like the first one. Still the same state.

This situation is driving me crazy and I am obviously loosing my mind.
Please, if anyone could be just a little helpful, I will VERY appreciate that. :crying::crying::crying:

Thank you all.


----------



## Flirtisha (Apr 16, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S3 Gt-I9300 MTK 65***

Hi, i need help with my S3 Mtk 65** phones i rooted my phone using shuame and did a ROM but it fail and now my phone is empty but all items on the phone is in my comp. I cant seems to reverse the action. The only things left on my phone is the mediatek logo when i on it. Anybody here can help?


----------



## vojtech_k (Apr 20, 2013)

*wifi problem too*

Hi, I would like to ask you if you find some solution ? I have same problem. Somebody told me that could be caused by new model of wifi chip in phone. Because same problems have some users of Jiayu G3. Lot of thanks



Popky13 said:


> Hello All,
> My guess was, that I lost drivers to wifi adapter, but I didn't how. So I started looking on internet for wifi problems with UMI X1... and didn't find even one solution. Nobody on the whole internet seems to have some problems with wifi.

Click to collapse


----------



## Popky13 (Apr 22, 2013)

vojtech_k said:


> Hi, I would like to ask you if you find some solution ? I have same problem. Somebody told me that could be caused by new model of wifi chip in phone. Because same problems have some users of Jiayu G3. Lot of thanks

Click to collapse



Yeah, I would like to say, that I have found a solution. But still nothing. Maybe I am to crazy to find something useful.


----------



## josuemf (Apr 25, 2013)

well, I just got my UMI X1, so far so good.

But I can't get the mobile data to work, I know I have to add the settings, but after doing it and selecting them, I just can't browse at all.

Could anyone help?


----------



## Popky13 (Apr 25, 2013)

josuemf said:


> well, I just got my UMI X1, so far so good.
> 
> But I can't get the mobile data to work, I know I have to add the settings, but after doing it and selecting them, I just can't browse at all.
> 
> Could anyone help?

Click to collapse



Make sure that you have your SIM in correct slot. For me mobile data were working correctly, but i had to switch SIM to "W" (W-CDMA).


----------



## josuemf (Apr 25, 2013)

Popky13 said:


> Make sure that you have your SIM in correct slot. For me mobile data were working correctly, but i had to switch SIM to "W" (W-CDMA).

Click to collapse



Thanks for your response.

For now I'm using only the W-CDMA slot, but still no good.

Any other advice?


----------



## ReiverBlade (Apr 26, 2013)

I found my X1 to be edge only, i also use the W slot only too but it seems he goes hspa  when il not home (i live in a middle altitude place) i guess the reception quality  isnt good as my One X.

In fact it does exactely like my huawei ideos x1 (U8180) so i guess chinese brand doesnt like mountains 

More on it ask your operator wich band they use for 3g... Here Sunrise use the 900mhz wich is  either GSM or WCDMA

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Popky13 (May 7, 2013)

Hello All, please so you have any idea or tutorial, how to solve this problem with wifi? 
I can obtain a lot of info, but I donno what would be useful.

From logcat I can see the error message:
D/wpa_supplicant( 4587): Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
D/wpa_supplicant( 4587): Could not open file /sys/class/net/wlan0/phy80211/name: No such file or directory
E/wpa_supplicant( 4587): Could not read interface wlan0 flags: No such device
E/wpa_supplicant( 4587): wlan0: Failed to initialize driver interface
D/wpa_supplicant( 4587): Failed to add interface wlan0
D/wpa_supplicant( 4587): wlan0: Cancelling scan request
D/wpa_supplicant( 4587): wlan0: Cancelling authentication timeout

Please, someone help. :crying:



Popky13 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I left my UMI without battery for 2 days and I was searching for other solutions.
> I don't know how, but after two days I tried the same procedure again. For my big surprise, I was able to root my phone and flash the CWM.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ocalderon (May 9, 2013)

Hi, i bought an UMI X1 recently and i want to install a rom to fix GPS problem, but unfortunately the phone isn't rooted, so i've tried using the last version of shuame, but i can't get the phone rooted. I start the wizard, with the phone connected, and after a while it shows the screen that talks about restore my data, but i don't understand what it says in the screen of shuame, because it squares the option "Restore my data" but i don't know if i have to press that. But, well, i press that button, then it restarts, and in the shuame screen it shows a blue button that if i press and it hasn't detected the phone after the restart, it shows some message, and until is recognized again by shuame, it shows like it's working again and after a while it shows again the "Restore my data" stuff, so i don't know if i have to press some button or just wait, anyone has experimented this problem?

There-s an image of the screen of shuame that i get (sorry i cannot insert images yet)
img829.imageshack.us/img829/233/shuame.jpg

Regards.


----------



## z00fill (May 10, 2013)

Popky13 said:


> Hello All, please so you have any idea or tutorial, how to solve this problem with wifi?
> I can obtain a lot of info, but I donno what would be useful.
> 
> From logcat I can see the error message:
> ...

Click to collapse



Patch if you UMI with a radio module 6628 and is not working WiFi or BT


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 23, 2013)

To help everyone getting the max out of UMI X1, I'm putting here the info that is spread over the internet.
Special thanks to people on the thread #1978103 

NOTICE: If you have any questions, go directly to the source of information.
NOTICE2: Since some of the files were very slow downloading (eg: BAIDU), i present here some alternative links.







*Main Specs:*





Official website:  http://www.91umi.com/  (use GoogleTranslate)

================================================== =================================

*OP1 - Windows drivers installation*

http://www.multiupload.nl/BR8XWD3TF4

[Source: MovilesDualSim.com]

(these drivers work with XP, and possibily with earlier Windows versions)<br>

*OP2 - ROOT Access*

*First action*:  activate USB DEBUGGING mode.

a) Download and install SHUAME software
http://dl.shuame.com/files/1.0.9/ShuameSetup_1.0.9_general.exe

[Source - Shuame.com]
(it's in chinese, but the install is straight forward... next -> next, etc. )

b) Connect USB cable to the phone. Shuame will detect UMI X1, and you'll see a copy of your screen on the computer

c) Make this 2 clicks:





d) On next screen, click on the "blue" button to initiate the process. Phone will restart several times until finished

NOTICE: to un-root, just click the "root" button on the right (with the $ instead of the #)


*OP3 - Install a Clockworkmod (CWM) based recovery console*

With this step you'll be able to install non-official ROMS (not digitaly signed)

a) Download the new recovery image:
http://www.multiupload.nl/1210059PIM

[Source - MovilesDualSim.com]

b) Execute SHUAME, and click on button "Recovery":





c) click on the "blue" button  -> and choose our IMG file -> click on the "blue" button again

The new recovery console will be installed. To access it:
  - turn off Umi X1
  - press POWER + VOL.UP, until the UMI logo shows up
  - if you see a dead Android -> click HOME
  - use vol+ and vol- keys to navigate thru options, and the POWER key to select.
Notice: some pre-recovery consoles have other keys, but the instructions are explicit.

Notice: you can make full backups with this recovery console.


*OP4 - Install a new ROM*

Most UMI X1 comes with ROM Android 4.0.4 - 20120914-215024

Other ROMS most used by the community:
 - 4.0.4 (ICS) - "Samsung" style (LINK) - Source: gizhina.com 

 - 4.0.4 (ICS) - 20121118 - Official with several fixes - http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=176071&uk=3022536317

 - 4.1.2 (JB) - 20130101 - Official - http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=210913&uk=3022536317
 - 4.1.2 (JB) - 20130109 - Based on Official, with several fixes - http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=rom&id=6855&layout=default

 - 4.1.2 (JB) - 20130118 - Based on Official, with several fixes - http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=270874&uk=3355610835
 Notice: this last one needs some additional tweaks:
     -> Install GoogleApps via recovery console   http://www.multiupload.nl/F6XPEKN0M0
              (GoogleApps also available here:  http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip  )
     -> Copy these Calendar files to /system/app with root explorer and set correct permissions (same as the others) (Source: XDA-Developers - sonof)
      -> Install the app "SmartHosts" from the GooglePlay/Market, and update your hosts file in order to make GoogleNews, Facebook, etc. working


[Source1 - ROMJZ.COM]
[Source2 - XDA-DEVELOPERS]

To install a new ROM:
a) copy the ROM ZIP file to the microSD card
b) enter recovery mode - look at the previous question
c) (advisable) make a full backup of the existing ROM
    option Backup&Restore -> Backup  (it will take long...)
    the backup will be on the SD card, folder clockworkmod

d) select option "wipe data / factory reset" -> choose option "YES"

e) select option "install zip from sdcard" -> "choose zip from sdcard" -> choose the ZIP file -> "YES"

f) after "reboot system", the new ROM will be operational.

g) in case the ROM has "chinese" language by default, goto settings menu (the settings icon is easy to find) and choose your language:





*OP5 - Readjust the internal storage size*

Sometimes, after installing a new ROM, the ROM 4GB get wrongly shared between the "internal storage" and the "phone storage".
Since "phone storage" is a kind of SD which is less used than the "internal storage", is advisable to share the space like this:
   2,5Gb: apps / internal storage
   80Mb:  phone storage
   Remaining: ocuppied by the Android ROM

To do that, you just have to use one of these ZIP files:
   2,5Gb (recommended) http://www.multiupload.nl/89HKJLG1BI
   1,5Gb http://www.multiupload.nl/ZLVMPDAO1V

a) copy the ZIP file to the microSD card
b) Enter recovery console
c) Make a full backup
d) Apply update from SDCard -> choose the ZIP (1,5gb or 2,5gb)
e) reboot and restart phone - (it will say that the storage is corrupted, but don't mind it for now)
f) if the space is not OK (eg: still 500Mb), power off -> enter console recovery -> restore your backup
i) after reboot, and after having the desirable space (2.5gb or 1,5gb) you can go with Android suggestion, and format the SDCard -> the error will disapear. (Notice: you are not formating the microSD card, just the "internal phone" storage

[Source - XDA-DEVELOPERS]

*OP6 - Correct problems with GPS*

There have been a lot of comments about the GPS functionality on this phone, including several tweaks and tutorials, some with hardware changes, etc..etc...

What I have acknowledged, after having 2 original (no modifications) UMI X1 side by side (one with a KFT antenna, and other without it):
 1- It's advisable to do some things in order to make the GPS work faster when you need it
 2- GPS reception is not extraordinary good, but it also is not bad, and surely not worse than most Android models with GPS, including the ones from Samsung
 3- Antenna changes, or metalic foil "upgrades" may or not be positive, regarding increased signal. Whoever wants may try it, but not necessarily needing to damage/open your UMI X1.
 4- About the EPO files: there was some problems with Mediatek servers on Nov/2012, but they look to be solved now, so you won't need to download these files via a FTP client. Just let your phone do it!

 However, if your EPO files are not downloading, (goes till 25% or 50% and restarts):
  - Install app "Root Browser Lite"
  - Goto /data/misc
  - Change permissions of mtkgps.dat, EPO.DAT and EPO.MD5 to 7777 (read, write, execute, etc..)
  - Check that now Android can download and recognize the EPO files (with 1 month between the 2 dates)

What you can DO to make your GPS better and faster:

a) Download GPS.CONF from your country (e.g. this is from Portugal: LINK). Copy it to /etc (delete the one that was there previously)
   (alternatively, use the "PIMP MY ROM" software)

b) Reboot

c) Go to an excelent visibility site (if possible, with clear sky)
d) Enter Engineering Mode:  dial nr   *#*#3646633#*#*
e)  EPO TAB:   Enable EPO
f) A-GPS TAB:  Enable A-GPS
   ---     Allow network initiated request
   ---     Allow EM notifications
g) GPS TAB:   GPS(ON)
h) Use "GPS TEST" app to clear the A-GPS, and then start checking the sattelite coverage
i) If it is your first time: WAIT... WAIT.. WAIT... It can take 20mins or more to catch the first satellite. then the second one... slowly... until you get a FIX... and then the accuracy will progressively be better

On next usage (even after reboot), the GPS will be ready and probably get a fix  in less than 30seconds!





j) Install a navigation Software (eg: Ndrive or one from GooglePlay)

[Source: several, buy mainly XDA-DEVELOPERS]

*OP7 - Install Flash Player*
Just install this app:   http://www.multiupload.nl/72WANNVLKP
(it works on Android 4.1.2 JellyBean straight from the standard browser/Navigator, but you can also try Dolphin browser)


----------



## vladi78 (May 11, 2013)

And what if my module is 6620 ?


----------



## z00fill (May 11, 2013)

vladi78 said:


> And what if my module is 6620 ?

Click to collapse



And I have five fingers on a hand, so what?


----------



## Popky13 (May 13, 2013)

z00fill said:


> Patch if you UMI with a radio module 6628 and is not working WiFi or BT

Click to collapse



Thank you VERY VERY VERY much. This really solved my problem with Wifi, BT and GPS at all! :victory:
I am in your debt. 
Thank you.

PS: Note to others - update is installing from CWM.  (it took me a while to think it out)


----------



## x1_umi (May 15, 2013)

*crash after setting the ROM*

Hi,

i used the 2.5G file. After installing it did not work. So i installed the 1.5G file. Now, the Phone does not Boot any more. There is always the "Umi" Boot Symbol and after that an Android loading screen. It always restarts. 
Can you tell me what to do for rescuing it?
Shuame does not identify the phone. Its not possible to stat in recovery mode. I only can start it in a mode with chinese symbols (?!?) But it seems that this mode is only for testing the functions.

PLEASE HELP ME!

best regards


----------



## FooFighter312 (May 15, 2013)

x1_umi said:


> Hi,
> 
> i used the 2.5G file. After installing it did not work. So i installed the 1.5G file. Now, the Phone does not Boot any more. There is always the "Umi" Boot Symbol and after that an Android loading screen. It always restarts.
> Can you tell me what to do for rescuing it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I had the same problem as you. Installing the 2.5G file didn't work and I booted normally. The phone asked me to format the corrupted internal sd and I did that but then I had only 500MB of internal storage and only 50MB on internal sd. 

I downloaded a custom rom and booted into ClockworkMod recovery. I wiped the phone completely and formatted everything except the sd card. Then I installed the custom rom and when the phone booted I had 2,5GB of internal storage

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## x1_umi (May 15, 2013)

FooFighter312 said:


> Hi, I had the same problem as you. Installing the 2.5G file didn't work and I booted normally. The phone asked me to format the corrupted internal sd and I did that but then I had only 500MB of internal storage and only 50MB on internal sd.
> 
> I downloaded a custom rom and booted into ClockworkMod recovery. I wiped the phone completely and formatted everything except the sd card. Then I installed the custom rom and when the phone booted I had 2,5GB of internal storage
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Can you tell me how to wipe the phone? The problem is, that i cannot start recovery mode/boot into ClockworkMod recovery. I can only start a chinese menu. Shuame does not detect the phone, because its always restarting.


----------



## z00fill (May 15, 2013)

x1_umi said:


> Can you tell me how to wipe the phone? The problem is, that i cannot start recovery mode/boot into ClockworkMod recovery. I can only start a chinese menu. Shuame does not detect the phone, because its always restarting.

Click to collapse



flash with Flash_Tool


----------



## x1_umi (May 15, 2013)

z00fill said:


> flash with Flash_Tool

Click to collapse



Thanks. Is the Flash-Tool program specific for UMI X1? Where can i download it?


----------



## ReiverBlade (May 15, 2013)

Do you do power+volume up? Because it give me a menu in English with 1.recovery 2.fastboot 3.normal. Power+volume down gave me a menu in chinese, except emmc, 

and i used the 2.5g without any problem... Ofc i rooted and installed CWM by Shuame before.

I still have it aside of my 8X luckly ?

Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Board Express


----------



## x1_umi (May 15, 2013)

ReiverBlade said:


> Do you do power+volume up? Because it give me a menu in English with 1.recovery 2.fastboot 3.normal. Power+volume down gave me a menu in chinese, except emmc,
> 
> and i used the 2.5g without any problem... Ofc i rooted and installed CWM by Shuame before.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With power+volume up there is no reaction. Only the chinese menu is working. I also rooted before.


----------



## FooFighter312 (May 15, 2013)

Did you use CWM to flash the 2.5g file or the stock recovery? 

I followed the instructions on this link under Cambiar Recovery > 3. Con Flashtool
www*htcmania*com/showthread.php?t=513623

(replace * with . ) 

That's how I flashed CWM for the first time. Basically the steps (for a windows pc) are:

1. Download necessary files from this link 
2. Extract the downloaded files to any location you desire 
3. Take out the battery and connect the phone to the computer 
4. Go to my computer > properties > device manager 
5. Update drivers for adb interface and mtk6577 manually (you have to tell windows to look into the extracted files) 
6. Run Flashtool 
7. Click Scatter-loading and load the Scatter file from the extracted files ( MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt) 
8. From the checkboxes below, tick only recovery and nothing else, regardless of the warnings
9. Click download and put the battery in the phone (the phone must be connected to the computer at all times since step 3)
10. The phone could reboot a couple of times, when you see a green circle on your computer's screen the process is over 
11. Diconnect the phone and boot into CWM 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------

Try what ReiverBlade said again, push the volume up button first, then power, and hold them both for at least 10 seconds, because if that doesn't work neither will what I posted in my previous post. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## z00fill (May 15, 2013)

x1_umi said:


> Thanks. Is the Flash-Tool program specific for UMI X1? Where can i download it?

Click to collapse


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80501873/Android/UMIX1/SP_Flash_Tool.zip
flashing that's
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80501873/Android/UMIX1/umix1_0203pc.zip


----------



## x1_umi (May 15, 2013)

FooFighter312 said:


> Did you use CWM to flash the 2.5g file or the stock recovery?
> 
> I followed the instructions on this link under Cambiar Recovery > 3. Con Flashtool
> www*htcmania*com/showthread.php?t=513623
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed a Clockworkmod (CWM) based recovery console from the first page of this article (Android 4.1.2).
I´ll try your instruction this evening. Thank you for your help! I´ll give an information if it´s working.


----------



## Regwrite (May 15, 2013)

good work thanks.


----------



## x1_umi (May 15, 2013)

When i connect my phone with the computer, the computer doe not detect the phone. 
At first it is loading and then there is a breakup???

What is that?
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzBOvsQuWe3zWlhtbVhLbXJFY2c/edit?usp=sharing

If the battery is connected the phone restarts permanently.
Shuame detects the phone only in chinese menu, than it does not restart. You can see my false installation (1.5G)
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzBOvsQuWe3zODRVakQ4UVVTQmc/edit?usp=sharing

What about the chinese menu?Is there the possibility to change something?

HELP


----------



## FooFighter312 (May 15, 2013)

Does your pc play a sound when you connect the device without the battery? And does it after that play an error sound? 

If it plays an error sound it usually means that some drivers are missing, go check your device manager when the phone is connected without the battery and see what drivers are missing. 

As for Chinese recovery, or whatever it is, you'll have to find someone who understands chinese. Or contact the store where you bought the phone, maybe they can help more

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## x1_umi (May 15, 2013)

It plays a sound for connecting and after that no error sound. The second sound is for pull out the device. I think the reason is the phone.

This device, i can see for one second: (!)
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzBOvsQuWe3zQXFfWTFrOXF0VXM/edit?usp=sharing

No chance for shuame or flashtool in this time.


----------



## x1_umi (May 22, 2013)

This is a video of the UMI X1 resstarting. Thats my problem...

Please help me

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzBOvsQuWe3zYXRheUpCS0NEM1E/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## FooFighter312 (May 22, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't access the links you're putting up, could you make them public please? 

Sent from my UMI X1 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## x1_umi (May 22, 2013)

FooFighter312 said:


> Unfortunately I can't access the links you're putting up, could you make them public please?
> 
> Sent from my UMI X1 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Now it should work. Does it?

Here is one more link, connecting the PC.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzBOvsQuWe3zNzUxanRxdDZKYzg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## xexexexexexe (Jan 23, 2013)

To help everyone getting the max out of UMI X1, I'm putting here the info that is spread over the internet.
Special thanks to people on the thread #1978103 

NOTICE: If you have any questions, go directly to the source of information.
NOTICE2: Since some of the files were very slow downloading (eg: BAIDU), i present here some alternative links.







*Main Specs:*





Official website:  http://www.91umi.com/  (use GoogleTranslate)

================================================== =================================

*OP1 - Windows drivers installation*

http://www.multiupload.nl/BR8XWD3TF4

[Source: MovilesDualSim.com]

(these drivers work with XP, and possibily with earlier Windows versions)<br>

*OP2 - ROOT Access*

*First action*:  activate USB DEBUGGING mode.

a) Download and install SHUAME software
http://dl.shuame.com/files/1.0.9/ShuameSetup_1.0.9_general.exe

[Source - Shuame.com]
(it's in chinese, but the install is straight forward... next -> next, etc. )

b) Connect USB cable to the phone. Shuame will detect UMI X1, and you'll see a copy of your screen on the computer

c) Make this 2 clicks:





d) On next screen, click on the "blue" button to initiate the process. Phone will restart several times until finished

NOTICE: to un-root, just click the "root" button on the right (with the $ instead of the #)


*OP3 - Install a Clockworkmod (CWM) based recovery console*

With this step you'll be able to install non-official ROMS (not digitaly signed)

a) Download the new recovery image:
http://www.multiupload.nl/1210059PIM

[Source - MovilesDualSim.com]

b) Execute SHUAME, and click on button "Recovery":





c) click on the "blue" button  -> and choose our IMG file -> click on the "blue" button again

The new recovery console will be installed. To access it:
  - turn off Umi X1
  - press POWER + VOL.UP, until the UMI logo shows up
  - if you see a dead Android -> click HOME
  - use vol+ and vol- keys to navigate thru options, and the POWER key to select.
Notice: some pre-recovery consoles have other keys, but the instructions are explicit.

Notice: you can make full backups with this recovery console.


*OP4 - Install a new ROM*

Most UMI X1 comes with ROM Android 4.0.4 - 20120914-215024

Other ROMS most used by the community:
 - 4.0.4 (ICS) - "Samsung" style (LINK) - Source: gizhina.com 

 - 4.0.4 (ICS) - 20121118 - Official with several fixes - http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=176071&uk=3022536317

 - 4.1.2 (JB) - 20130101 - Official - http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=210913&uk=3022536317
 - 4.1.2 (JB) - 20130109 - Based on Official, with several fixes - http://www.romzj.com/resources/other.html?view=rom&id=6855&layout=default

 - 4.1.2 (JB) - 20130118 - Based on Official, with several fixes - http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=270874&uk=3355610835
 Notice: this last one needs some additional tweaks:
     -> Install GoogleApps via recovery console   http://www.multiupload.nl/F6XPEKN0M0
              (GoogleApps also available here:  http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip  )
     -> Copy these Calendar files to /system/app with root explorer and set correct permissions (same as the others) (Source: XDA-Developers - sonof)
      -> Install the app "SmartHosts" from the GooglePlay/Market, and update your hosts file in order to make GoogleNews, Facebook, etc. working


[Source1 - ROMJZ.COM]
[Source2 - XDA-DEVELOPERS]

To install a new ROM:
a) copy the ROM ZIP file to the microSD card
b) enter recovery mode - look at the previous question
c) (advisable) make a full backup of the existing ROM
    option Backup&Restore -> Backup  (it will take long...)
    the backup will be on the SD card, folder clockworkmod

d) select option "wipe data / factory reset" -> choose option "YES"

e) select option "install zip from sdcard" -> "choose zip from sdcard" -> choose the ZIP file -> "YES"

f) after "reboot system", the new ROM will be operational.

g) in case the ROM has "chinese" language by default, goto settings menu (the settings icon is easy to find) and choose your language:





*OP5 - Readjust the internal storage size*

Sometimes, after installing a new ROM, the ROM 4GB get wrongly shared between the "internal storage" and the "phone storage".
Since "phone storage" is a kind of SD which is less used than the "internal storage", is advisable to share the space like this:
   2,5Gb: apps / internal storage
   80Mb:  phone storage
   Remaining: ocuppied by the Android ROM

To do that, you just have to use one of these ZIP files:
   2,5Gb (recommended) http://www.multiupload.nl/89HKJLG1BI
   1,5Gb http://www.multiupload.nl/ZLVMPDAO1V

a) copy the ZIP file to the microSD card
b) Enter recovery console
c) Make a full backup
d) Apply update from SDCard -> choose the ZIP (1,5gb or 2,5gb)
e) reboot and restart phone - (it will say that the storage is corrupted, but don't mind it for now)
f) if the space is not OK (eg: still 500Mb), power off -> enter console recovery -> restore your backup
i) after reboot, and after having the desirable space (2.5gb or 1,5gb) you can go with Android suggestion, and format the SDCard -> the error will disapear. (Notice: you are not formating the microSD card, just the "internal phone" storage

[Source - XDA-DEVELOPERS]

*OP6 - Correct problems with GPS*

There have been a lot of comments about the GPS functionality on this phone, including several tweaks and tutorials, some with hardware changes, etc..etc...

What I have acknowledged, after having 2 original (no modifications) UMI X1 side by side (one with a KFT antenna, and other without it):
 1- It's advisable to do some things in order to make the GPS work faster when you need it
 2- GPS reception is not extraordinary good, but it also is not bad, and surely not worse than most Android models with GPS, including the ones from Samsung
 3- Antenna changes, or metalic foil "upgrades" may or not be positive, regarding increased signal. Whoever wants may try it, but not necessarily needing to damage/open your UMI X1.
 4- About the EPO files: there was some problems with Mediatek servers on Nov/2012, but they look to be solved now, so you won't need to download these files via a FTP client. Just let your phone do it!

 However, if your EPO files are not downloading, (goes till 25% or 50% and restarts):
  - Install app "Root Browser Lite"
  - Goto /data/misc
  - Change permissions of mtkgps.dat, EPO.DAT and EPO.MD5 to 7777 (read, write, execute, etc..)
  - Check that now Android can download and recognize the EPO files (with 1 month between the 2 dates)

What you can DO to make your GPS better and faster:

a) Download GPS.CONF from your country (e.g. this is from Portugal: LINK). Copy it to /etc (delete the one that was there previously)
   (alternatively, use the "PIMP MY ROM" software)

b) Reboot

c) Go to an excelent visibility site (if possible, with clear sky)
d) Enter Engineering Mode:  dial nr   *#*#3646633#*#*
e)  EPO TAB:   Enable EPO
f) A-GPS TAB:  Enable A-GPS
   ---     Allow network initiated request
   ---     Allow EM notifications
g) GPS TAB:   GPS(ON)
h) Use "GPS TEST" app to clear the A-GPS, and then start checking the sattelite coverage
i) If it is your first time: WAIT... WAIT.. WAIT... It can take 20mins or more to catch the first satellite. then the second one... slowly... until you get a FIX... and then the accuracy will progressively be better

On next usage (even after reboot), the GPS will be ready and probably get a fix  in less than 30seconds!





j) Install a navigation Software (eg: Ndrive or one from GooglePlay)

[Source: several, buy mainly XDA-DEVELOPERS]

*OP7 - Install Flash Player*
Just install this app:   http://www.multiupload.nl/72WANNVLKP
(it works on Android 4.1.2 JellyBean straight from the standard browser/Navigator, but you can also try Dolphin browser)


----------



## Pheinte (May 23, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if UMI X1 rom's are compatible with UMI X1S?


----------



## FooFighter312 (May 23, 2013)

Yes, I can access the links now. From what it seems to me you don't have the correct drivers installed. Try to update the usb device that you pointed out in the screenshot. You have to right-click them and select properties > update driver. You need to manually browse to the folder of the correct usb drivers which you can download from the first post of this thread 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ReiverBlade (May 23, 2013)

Pheinte said:


> Can anyone tell me if UMI X1 rom's are compatible with UMI X1S?

Click to collapse



Umi X1 : MT6577 Umi X1s : MT6589 not the same cortex revision (A9 versus A7) i doubt of if : its totally not the same phone

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## LethalOne (May 31, 2013)

WiFi doesnt work on my Umi X1 on any ROM that I install. How can I fix this problem? "Turning wifi on" message apears for ever...

thanks


----------



## metzner (Jun 2, 2013)

I ordered a UMI X1s...is there any thread with information related to this phone? I already found a custom rom to experiment with but there should people outside there with the same phone

Any eperience with this rom: http://www.needrom.com/phone-roms/umi/umi-x1s/ 

?

Kind regards,
Flo


----------



## josuemf (Jun 15, 2013)

anyone else has the following problem?



> After installing installing Lewa OS 4.0.4, the screen appears to be "moved" to the right, it happened with the CWM recovery posted here.
> So I decided to go back to the old Chinese CWM recovery from the stock rom I had (wich was 4.1.2)
> 
> But the problem still persists, on that ROM only, other roms (mostly) work fine.

Click to collapse



I'm not a big fan of _Android 4.1.2_ because it really slows down games and stuff, so I'm trying to find the best "good looking" ROM.

So far BAIDU ROM27 looked great, but the camera can't record video, at least not on my phone.

And the stock tunned 4.0.4 ROM too, but I'm hoping for something better.

Please advice.

Images:


----------



## lukas9206 (Jun 25, 2013)

It pays to root this phone?


----------



## FooFighter312 (Jun 25, 2013)

If you want to get the most of your phone then you should root it. However, if you don't use any apps that require root then maybe you'll want to keep your warranty

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arasht1 (Jul 4, 2013)

xexexexexexe said:


> To help everyone getting the max out of UMI X1, I'm putting here the info that is spread over the internet.
> Special thanks to people on the thread #1978103
> 
> NOTICE: If you have any questions, go directly to the source of information.
> ...

Click to collapse













-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
\


Hi everyone
   i just have problem to download all of that link after 98% or 65% or same other percent download link is gone and i can't continue the download  
could you help me how could i download that and what is that problem please?


----------



## marius987 (Aug 7, 2013)

*.*

u can try this rom form Italy http://www.movilesdualsim.com/foro/...eep-Sleep-GPS-y-WiFi-tethering-funcionando)-D

or from Russia which love http://translate.googleusercontent....JrhgzJZN2gpirNSy9IZObw_RtSUqIaQ#entry23970908

rom from Italy is much faster, than the russian one, but russian is LewaOs


----------



## josuemf (Aug 21, 2013)

marius987 said:


> u can try this rom form Italy http://www.movilesdualsim.com/foro/...eep-Sleep-GPS-y-WiFi-tethering-funcionando)-D
> 
> or from Russia which love http://translate.googleusercontent....JrhgzJZN2gpirNSy9IZObw_RtSUqIaQ#entry23970908
> 
> rom from Italy is much faster, than the russian one, but russian is LewaOs

Click to collapse



I would really stay away from the Sombritagl ROM, because it uses a modified Contacts application that is identified as malware with most anrivirus, I can't deny it's fast but your privacy and personal information is not worth the price.


----------



## marius987 (Aug 23, 2013)

josuemf said:


> I would really stay away from the Sombritagl ROM, because it uses a modified Contacts application that is identified as malware with most anrivirus, I can't deny it's fast but your privacy and personal information is not worth the price.

Click to collapse



I did not know about it. I have to protect my privacy, so I change the software


----------



## FooFighter312 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm using the latest version of Sombritagl ROM and I've scanned and found no evidence of your claims. The ROM is fast and working great, and I also couldn't find any modifications I  the contacts app

Sent from my UMI X1 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FooFighter312 (Sep 28, 2013)

Guys, UMI X1 finally got Jelly Bean 4.2.2! I'm using it right now and it's awesome. Very smooth experience, tons of customization options and no bloatware. 

Download it here: https://db.tt/8J6PuMzZ

Or here: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1j5xgl&usg=ALkJrhgNnQszuzVOWqco0fwVyJ5YgyFihA

Make sure that you do a complete wipe of your phone before upgrading to 4.2.2!

Also, the phone might reboot once or twice during ROM installation, and you might experience a long first boot (completely blank screen). Just wait it out until it's complete and once it boots leave it for a couple of minutes to stabilize. 
Enjoy 4.2 finally  

Sent from my UMI X1 running vredniiy's v3 Jelly Bean 4.2.2


----------



## apel (Jan 5, 2014)

is also in Italian?
I really want to try it, thanks


----------



## FooFighter312 (Jan 5, 2014)

apel said:


> is also in Italian?
> I really want to try it, thanks

Click to collapse



Hi, this is an old link, I forgot to update it. This one in the post above doesn't have Italian language, but sombritagl recompiled it and added more languages  here, check this post out: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46290649

Sent from my UMI-X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tastaturaqwerty (May 14, 2014)

*UMI X3*

any custom rom for UMI x3?


----------



## shivasharmaarya (Sep 21, 2014)

*I have UMI X2 and wifi,bluetooth problem*



z00fill said:


> Patch if you UMI with a radio module 6628 and is not working WiFi or BT

Click to collapse



I have an UMI X2 with module 6628 and i have bluetooth wifi problem.Seeing in phone info  wifi,bluetooth,ip address says unavailable. Can i try this?


----------



## richus02 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Dead links for ZIP files*



xexexexexexe said:


> Sometimes, after installing a new ROM, the ROM 4GB get wrongly shared between the "internal storage" and the "phone storage".
> Since "phone storage" is a kind of SD which is less used than the "internal storage", is advisable to share the space like this:
> 2,5Gb: apps / internal storage
> 80Mb:  phone storage
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi every one, the two links for the ZIP files needed to share the phone storage space correctly are dead. It redirects to "ILIVID DOWNLOADMANAGER". Someone knows if these files still exist and where I can get them? My UMI X1 works entirely on 504mb of internal memory while there is 2,05 Go of unused phone memory! Thanks.


----------



## sombritagl (May 11, 2015)

josuemf said:


> I would really stay away from the Sombritagl ROM, because it uses a modified Contacts application that is identified as malware with most anrivirus, I can't deny it's fast but your privacy and personal information is not worth the price.

Click to collapse



I know that may be too late but my 4.1.2 compilation was spyware-free. At least, what I modified. If the original I took as source was it... that's another thing. I'm glad it's still rocking! I'm about to renew my 2-year-old UMI and still works like a charm.

Greets!


----------

